# DRL city lights w/ HID kit question!



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Basicly, i swapped my DRL's to the city lights on my 2003 GTI long time ago. Now looking to install HID kit, but remember readin a warning to disable the DRL's. My question is, since i swapped my drl's to the city lights do i still need to diable them to run the HID kit? And what possible problems if any am i about to get myself into. If need be, i'll switch everything back to stock. But hoping it wont get to that. Thanks

Searched, but couldnt find answer i was looking for.

Helix hid reps w/ 6k hids


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

went ahead and installed the HID's but they dont seem to be as bright as i thought they would be. Would the DRL swap play into effect with that? DRL's being of lower watts or something. Would like to know if anyone has any info on this before i tear into the lights again.


----------



## 2themax11 (Dec 21, 2011)

sault13 said:


> Basicly, i swapped my DRL's to the city lights on my 2003 GTI long time ago. Now looking to install HID kit, but remember readin a warning to disable the DRL's. My question is, since i swapped my drl's to the city lights do i still need to diable them to run the HID kit? And what possible problems if any am i about to get myself into. If need be, i'll switch everything back to stock. But hoping it wont get to that. Thanks
> 
> Searched, but couldnt find answer i was looking for.
> 
> Helix hid reps w/ 6k hids


How did you make your city lights DRL? Was it something done w the VAG-COM? If so - could you guide me on what to enable/disable? Thanks!


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

I swapped the pins in the headlight harness. I believe its pin 9 & 7.









Will give more detail, when im able to take pictures. There once was a write up on how-to. try search, it may still be a diy with working pictures


----------



## 2themax11 (Dec 21, 2011)

sault13 said:


> I swapped the pins in the headlight harness. I believe its pin 9 & 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wait you swapped the pin for city light with what? low beam? I got these new headlights on my tiguan and I want to make the LEDs the DRL (see image below). I'm not using the euro switch (wife hates it - smh). 










I def want to get this done asap - can you just confirm what exactly was swapped? 

Thanks man!


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

This was done on my MKIV GTi. No idea which pins are which for the tiguan, but *yes*. 

How does the lights work on your tiguan? For the gti when i release the e-brake only the headlights come on(DRL). When i would turn on the headlight switch all other lights plus the city lights switched on. I swapped the low beam and city lights pins. so now with the release of e-brake only city lights come on (new DRL) etc.,


----------



## 2themax11 (Dec 21, 2011)

sault13 said:


> This was done on my MKIV GTi. No idea which pins are which for the tiguan, but *yes*.
> 
> How does the lights work on your tiguan? For the gti when i release the e-brake only the headlights come on(DRL). When i would turn on the headlight switch all other lights plus the city lights switched on. I swapped the low beam and city lights pins. so now with the release of e-brake only city lights come on (new DRL) etc.,


Yes, the DRLs work the same way on my tig. Could you explain how you remove/swap the pins on the harness? I will research to make sure which pin is for what. 

Thanks for your help man!


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

Remove the harness, and remove the retaining clip inside the harness with a small screw driver








With a paper clip, or in my case a pair of tweezers, insert into the upper and lower gaps of the pin 








With the tweezers still in place gently but firmly pull on the back of the pin










The first time i did this it was a pain in the @$$, so take your time. There are little clip on top and bottom of the pins, hints why the need for paperclip or tweeters to push the clip down in order to slide the pin out.

Hope this helps


----------

